# Normark TEHO 3



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Normark TEHO 3 has anyone ever used one of these,it is kind of neat it had a counter so you can repeat depth


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thats really cool....looks like it was pretty high tech for its time. good pics.


----------

